# WaveLab Probleme mit Titelindex



## krausetti (26. März 2010)

Hallo  Ich habe mir WaveLab 6 gekauft und möchte mir eine nonstop CD ohne Pausen anfertigen. Habe mir eine 700 MB Datei mit ca. 20 Titeln zusammengemischt wo halt immer am Ende der nächste Titel fließend übergeht. an diesen Punkten habe ich dann immer den Indexmarker (orange) gesetzt. Aber im CD Player ist es trotzdem nur ein 75 minuten Titel wo man die Indexpunkte mit der Skipfunktion nicht anwählen kann. Die Übergänge sind aber OK (ohne Pause). Wenn ich statt der orangenen Indexmarker die roten für Titelübergang nehme kann ich die Indexpunkte auf der CD dann anwählen aber es funktioniert widerum nicht mit dem Titelübergang. Der ist dann nicht fließen weil WaveLab dort immer 2 Sekunden Pause vor jedem Titel einfügt obwohl ich das in den erweiterten einstellung beim CD brennen von WaveLab alles auf null gestzt habe. Kann mir jemand helfen bei dem Problem ?


----------



## bokay (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

die einzelnen Titel müssen auch einzelne files sein!


----------



## krausetti (27. März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann muß ich nach dem zusammenmischen der 700MB Datei diese wieder trennen ? Verstehe es zwar nicht das es mit einer großen Datei nicht funktionieren soll. Wieso gibt es dann Marker für Subindex und für den Übergang von CD Titeln (siehe unteres Bild). Wenn ich die Titel einzeln mache ist es ja logisch das ich sie auf der CD anwählen kann. Aber werden sie dann auch fortlaufend abgespielt ohne Pause ? Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich die Marker setzen muß. Vieleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand richtig gut mit dem Programm und den Markern aus und kann mir helfen. Wenn ich nach dem Mischen diese wieder tennen muß ist das reichlich umständlich für so ein teures Programm.


----------



## bokay (28. März 2010)

Hallo,

klicke auf "Rendern", wähle "Bereiche" und dort "Titel"...

Ich denke Wavelab hat hier keine Schuld sondern eher die relativ alte Technik hinter der (Red-Book kompatiblen) Audio CD...


----------



## krausetti (29. März 2010)

Können sie mir das genauer erklären. Ich finde nirgends den Befehl Rendern. Wie gesagt ich habe jetzt eine 700MB Datei mit Nonstop Musik und würde gerne nach dem Brennen die Titelübergänge anwählen können.
Ich komm aber mit den Markern nicht zurecht. Ist in der Hilfe von WaveLab auch nicht so ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## bokay (29. März 2010)

Mal wieder Zeit für einen Screenshot:

In meinem Fall ist der Bereich ausgegraut weil meine Audiomontage leer ist.

Beschreibung findest du im Handbuch ab Seite 570...


----------



## krausetti (29. März 2010)

Kein Wunder das ich das nicht gefunden habe. Ich hatte den Masterbereich ausgeschaltet. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe benutze ich jetzt die roten Marker für den Titelübergang und nicht die orangenen für den Subindex. Ist das korrekt ? Oder muß ich sogar beide benutzen ?


----------



## bokay (29. März 2010)

Die Frage ist wofür du Subindexe brauchst? Titelmarker hingegen sind unumgänglich! Du kannst pro Track 98 Subindex-Marker setzen. Damit die korrekt gebrannt werden muss dein Brenner das aber unterstützen (sollten eigentl. alle neueren Laufwerke)...


----------



## krausetti (29. März 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich das genau für mein Problem die Subindexmarker da sind. Um in eine große Audiodatei Indexmarkierungen zu setzen die ich später dann im CD Player mit den Skip oder auch Nummerntasten anwählen kann. Ich habs jetzt so gemacht wie sie es vorgeschlagen haben. Auf Rendern und dann hat er mir alle Titel einzeln ausgelesen. Die werde ich jetzt mal brennen. Mal sehen ob er das wieder mit Pausen dazwischen macht. Vielen Dank jedenfalls für Ihre Hilfe. MFG


----------



## bokay (29. März 2010)

krausetti hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das genau für mein Problem die Subindexmarker da sind. Um in eine große Audiodatei Indexmarkierungen zu setzen die ich später dann im CD Player mit den Skip oder auch Nummerntasten anwählen kann. Ich habs jetzt so gemacht wie sie es vorgeschlagen haben.(...)



Das leuchtet natürlich ein! Wenn du es nur mit Subindex-Markern machen willst, brauchst du nur einen Trackmarker (Anfang,Ende)! Damit habe ich jedoch keine Erfahrung. Eventuell kommt es bei einigen Geräten zu Inkompatibilitat.




krausetti hat gesagt.:


> Mal sehen ob er das wieder mit Pausen dazwischen macht.



Ggfs. musst du die Pausen nochmal auf Null stellen.

Btw. finde ich das Handbuch sehr ausführlich beschreibend! Einfach mal als Bettlektüre hernehmen...


----------



## krausetti (30. März 2010)

Alles klar. Werde es zum Wochenende noch mal testen. Hab im moment keine Zeit dafür. Werde dann noch mal berichten. MFG


----------



## quadratkopf (21. Juni 2010)

und...hat das jetzt funktioniert?


----------



## krausetti (21. Juni 2010)

Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Hatte es total vergessen. Ich hatte es probiert. Alle Titel einzeln mit jeweils start und endmarker. Beim brennen dann die Pausen alle auf 0 gesetzt. Es funktioniert fast. Ich kann sie dann alle anwählen was ja auch klar ist, sind ja einzelne Titel. Aber beim übergang zum nächsten Titel habe ich einen ganz kurzen aussetzer. ca. 1/10 sekunde. Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt das er diesen kurzen Aussetzer hat. Ich hatte mein Standard Toyota Autoradio in verdacht. Aber das hab ich gegen ein teures Pioneer getauscht. War genau das selbe. Auf der Hifi Anlage auch. Ich kann mich noch erinnern das ich das vor ein paar Jahren mal genauso mit get it on Cd (der vorgänger von WaveLab) gemacht habe. Und da hat es funktioniert. Vieleicht liegt es an meinem LG Brenner im PC. der ist schon ein paar Jahre alt. Hab aber keine Lust mir einen neuen zu holen und dann hab ich das Problem immer noch. Würde mal gerne eine ausführliche Beschreibung der Markerarten von Wavelab haben, wo man erfährt welchen Marker man für was nimmt.
Mit einer einzelnen großen Datei und Subindexmarker dazwischen hab ich es auch probiert. Spielt logischerweise Nonstop aber ich kann die Subindexe nicht anwählen.


----------



## quadratkopf (21. Juni 2010)

hast du das jetzt mit dem rendern gemacht? ich check das nämlich nicht so ganz. muss man da zuerst bei jedem einzelnen übergang anfangs- und endmarker setzen und danach rendern oder zuerst rendern und dann die marker setzen?


----------



## bokay (22. Juni 2010)

Probier mal aus ein image zu erstellen, dann kannst zumindest den Brenner als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. 

@quadratkopf: rendern musst du nur wenn sich Files in deiner Audiomontage überlappen, da ein Track auf einer Audio-Cd immer ein eigenes file sein muss...


----------



## quadratkopf (24. Juni 2010)

ok also ich hab genau dasselbe problem wie krausetti. hab ein mixtape, das in einem durchläuft und ich möcht einfach die einzelnen tracks anwählen können. hab ich das richtig verstanden? muss ich dazu das mixtape aufsplitten auf die einzelnen tracks und dann alle einzeln im brennprogramm hinzufügen? wieso geht das nicht anders? bzw wozu brauch ich denn dann die marker wenn ich sowieso alles einzeln aufsplitten muss?

danke für eure hifle!


----------



## bokay (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ziehe deinen Mix in das Audio-Montage Fenster. Setze deine Track-Marker, gehe auf rendern und klicke auf "Titel".
Mit den neuen Tracks erstellst du ein einfaches Cd Projekt, Pausen auf null, fertig. 

Warum das so ist steht oben bzw. Im wunderbaren Handbuch!

Mit den Subindexen verhält es sich wohl wie mit dem Cd-Text. Kaum ein CD Player kann den noch Heutzutage.


----------



## quadratkopf (25. Juni 2010)

ok und welche marker muss man da setzen, jeweils anfangs- und endmarker oder reicht da ein normaler gelber standardmarker?


----------



## bokay (30. Juni 2010)

quadratkopf hat gesagt.:


> ok und welche marker muss man da setzen, jeweils anfangs- und endmarker oder reicht da ein normaler gelber standardmarker?



Handbuch Seite 350!

Kurz: Nein. Standard-Marker sind nur dazu da um in einem file zu einer Position zu springen, haben mit CD-Titel Marker jedoch nichts zu tun. CD-Titiel Marker bestehen immer aus einem Anfangs und einem End-Marker...


----------

